# Benzo and Propranolol for Stage Fright



## peterj (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I thought i would test the water with this one wrt my situation. I work in a environment where on an irregular basis, say 6 or 7 times a year i have to give papers at work or conferences etc. 

However, I have what i consider a pretty debilitating public speaking anxiety. The thought of speaking in public sends me into a deep panic and it doesn't improve when i am up on stage. It all stemmed from a presentation i tried to do at university that because of a pounding heart, severe shakes and the inability to speak without sounding like i had just been castrated, meant that i could not finish the talk. 

Thankfully, i was prescribed propranolol by my GP and that has helped tremendously. Although i still have severe fear regarding giving speeches, i (just!) about manage to get through them. As i am moving on in my career, i would like to be confident on stage without that look of absolute fear on my face and in my mind before i talk. My GP recommended combining Propranolol with a VERY low dose as needed of a benzo, e.g. diazepam or Clonazepam to take the edge off. There is no contraindication of taking propranolol and a low dose benzo together. 

As yet, i have not tried it (he prescribed 2mg diazepam, to take an hour or so before the talk) so was wondering if anyone out there has taken a benzo for this specific problem? Which one? dosage? I really would appreciate people’s comments on this one. i have looked over the posts on this website and i think you guys will be able to give me some constructive and honest advice.

thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Benzos will work just fine by themselves if you got the right dosage.


----------



## peterj (Apr 24, 2008)

Fair enough, I would still like to take say 40mg propranolol as well just in case i get the shakes etc. is there a benzo that is best for as required stage fright? would 2mg valium be as good as anything else? i appreciate different people will have different needs re: dosage, but if valium is as good as any i will try it with 40mg propranolol. My doc said there is no reason why you can't take them together, would you guys agree for one off situtuations like stage fright? thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

2mgs of valium is a joke. Try 10-20mgs of valium.


----------



## alankay (Jun 14, 2011)

*Propranolol for social anx..*

Beta blocker/benzo mix for speeches.

Think this way.
Propranolol will counter the *physical symptoms* of anxiety. Shaking, racing heart, tremors, shaky voice, etc.

Think of Benzo's as a counter for the *psychological *uneasiness(apprehensive/panicky/fearful feelings and *thoughts*).

Now take the 2 and dose for the amount out of each category. Mostly shakes/tremor? Try 20-40 mg propranolol *only*. A mix of each, try 20-30 mg propranolol *and* 10mg Valium. Less physical symptoms? Go with Valium only or just 10 mg propranolol along with the valium.

My experience is to us both based on the *mix *of symptoms(physical versus psychological). Also practice your speech as much as you can before hand. In time you may need few/less meds. If this is more chronic and widespread in your life, I'd recommend an SSRI in addition to make you less anxious and self conscious in general. Get all this OK'ed by a GP or PDOC to be super safe. :yes


----------

